# VPN blockiert andere Netzwerkkarten



## came (3. März 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem VPN Client von Cisco.
Und zwar connecte ich durch unser FH Netzt auf einen Server der mich ins INet bringt. 
Soweit so gut. 
Auch ist es auch möglich auf Server im FH Netz zuzugreifen 
(durch Allow Local LAN Access) doch hab ich ein Problem dann noch in mein eigenes privates Netzwerk zu kommen.

Ich habe hier einen Win2003 Server über den ich mit dem VPN Client ins INet gehe (über N.Karte1).
Netzwerkkarte2 ist mit meinem privaten Netzt verbunden, das wiederum überer VPN auch ins INet geroutet werden soll. 
Das ganze hatte auch die ganze Zeit (noch ohne VPN - ganz normal mit dem Win2003 Server als Gateway) geklappt. 

Jetzt aber blockiert der Cisco VPN Adapter scheinbar alle anderen Netzwerkkarten und ich komme nicht mehr in mein privates Netzwerk und die auch nicht auf den Server und folglich nicht ins INET.

Vielleicht hat jm. einen Tip wie ich das Ganze wieder zum Laufen bekomme.

thx&mfg

came


----------



## MCrookieDe (6. März 2004)

Der VPN-Client sperrt auf jeden Fall alle Netzwerkschnittstellen. Und zwar deshalb weil man sonst mit diesem kleinen Progrämmschen ganze Netzwerke zusammen schließen könnte und Cisco ihre teuren Router nicht mehr verkaufen könnten. 

Weis auch nicht wie man das umgehen könnte.

Ich weis, das war keine große Hilfe. Wollte es nur mal los werden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## came (6. März 2004)

So ich hab eine Möglichkeit gefunden VPN und auch andere Neztwerkkarten gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen.
Erklären kann ich es nicht aber es funktioniert:

Einfach bei "Eigenschaften der anderen Netzwerkkarten" (die, die nicht für VPN genutzt werden) "Deterministiv Network Enhancer" deaktivieren.

Danach kann man auch wie ich es machen möchte den VPN nach draußend routen.

mfg
came


----------



## Artagon (22. März 2004)

Hallo!

Hatte das selbe Problem wie came und habe es nun auch hinbekommen, das mein Netzwerk funktioniert, während mein Rechner eine VPN-Verbindung zu meiner Uni hat.

Leider habe ich noch ein Problem:
Mein Laptop (WinXP Home), der über WLan (Ad-hoc) die Netzwerkverbindung zu meinem PC (WinXP Pro) hat, kommt nicht über diesen ins Internet. Wenn ich die Internetfreigabe auf die VPN-Verbindung meiner Uni setze, ändert Windows die automatisch fest auf 192.168.0.1 . Diese muss aber automatisch von der Uni zugewiesen werden --> Verbindung zur Uni wird getrennt. 
Wie bekomme ich es trotzdem hin, das mein Laptop über meinen PC ins Internet kommt?


----------

